# What did you buy from Sundressing?



## Pascal (May 4, 2006)

I went to my local MAC counter today, I purchased the following items:
In Living Pink Eye Shadow
Relaxing Eye Shadow
Pink Cabana Lipstick
Coppertime Lipstick
Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
Gold Dusk Pigment
Aqualine Liquidlast Liner


----------



## toby1 (May 4, 2006)

So far
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Summerwear quad
Fountainbleu e/s
Languish l/g
Gold Dusk
Softwash Grey


----------



## absolut_blonde (May 4, 2006)

Pink Cabana (so pretty!)
Bateau eyeshadow

And... that's it. I WANTED Softwash Grey-- til I tested it! Blech. Horrible texture. I was hoping it'd be smooth like Coco but it was far too sheer. Reminded me of how Idol Eyes goes on. So I passed. The rest was meh.


----------



## ambriel (May 4, 2006)

I got...

~ Summerwear quad 
~ Relaxing e/s
~ Summer Neutral e/s
~ Bateau e/s
~ Fountainbleu e/s
~ In Living Pink e/s
~ Gold Dusk pigment
~ Softwash Grey pigment 
~ Shell Pearl beauty powder
~ Sunsparked Pearl beauty powder


----------



## user2 (May 4, 2006)

So far I got Summer Neutral e/s.....


----------



## luminious (May 4, 2006)

I would buy the gold pigment and the beauty powders, but i dont need them so I'm passing.


----------



## frances92307 (May 4, 2006)

I got:
Fountainbleu e/s
Bateau e/s
In Living pink e/s
Summer Neutral e/s 
Relaxing e/s
Pink Cabanal/s
Apres sol l/s
Glamoursun l/g
I still want the Summerwear quad, but Nordstroms.com doesn't seem to be selling it


----------



## User67 (May 4, 2006)

Relaxing e/s
Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
Glamoursun l/g

I thought I was going to get a lot more. But, the rest of the shadows & lipglasses didn't really appeal to me. And the Sunsparked Beauty Powder didn't show up on me. If anything I might go back for the Living In Pink e/s. I want to see how it looks in some FOTD first.


----------



## wildesigns (May 4, 2006)

just the 2 pigments and I'm half thinking I won't like them then ordered 5 Chromacakes, too. That's it til the new Apripeach Pearlizer and 7 pigments.


----------



## Lemon~Squeezy (May 4, 2006)

Hmmm, there is a huge difference between what I want and what I'll actually be getting, MAC is too expensive in the UK!

Tomorrow I'll probably get shell beauty powder and softwash pigment. I am dreaming that softwash is goooooooooooooorgeous, so it'd better not be a let down in real life.


----------



## Parishoon (May 4, 2006)

sundressing: softwash grey, gold dusk, 
passed on glamoursun-dunno if it was the right thing, might pick it up at the counter next week

& completely outta left field- Y&Kei was on the site
Y&Kei
lookbox
Kei lipglass


----------



## talk2mesun (May 4, 2006)

just the pigs!


----------



## Quiana (May 4, 2006)

I went by the counter on my lunch break and they were still unpakcing the boxes!! It was already after 2 pm and I'm like WTF?? That so ruined my MAC buzz so I am leaving in about and hour to go get mine.

I definitely want the pigs.....


----------



## SMMY (May 4, 2006)

I ordered the pigments and sunsparked beauty powder a couple of days ago. I was going to get the Y & Kei Lookbox, but it and the pigments are already soldout.


----------



## arbonnechick (May 4, 2006)

My turn!  

My first stop was Nordie's, it was after lunchtime and they said that they didn't receive their Sundressing shipment today. WTF?????

So, it was allllllllllll the way across town to haul at the MAC freestanding store and Dillard's. Here's what I got:

Sunsparked Pearl Beauty Powder
Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
Pink Cabana l/s
Glamoursun l/g
Summer Neutral e/s
Gold Dusk Pigment
Dress Khaki Liquidlast Liner
Powerplum Liquidlast liner

My "just for the hell of it, I'm at MAC" stuff is as follows:

Petit Gloss in Millefeuille
Rose Pigment
Fix +
Tailormade 6 Cool Eyes ( Summerweight, Printemps, Swish, Well-Finished, Tailored, Print)


----------



## rawrful (May 4, 2006)

I picked up..
Both Gold Dusk and Softwash Grey pigments
Coppertime and Pink Cabana lipsticks 
Glamoursun, Languish, and Tres Cher! lipglasses
Summer Neutral and In Living Pink eyeshadows
And the Shell Pearl Beauty Powder. 

While, I was there I also picked up the 187 and 224 brushes, Uberpeach Chromeglass, and the Night Sky Softsparkle Eye Pencil.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (May 4, 2006)

Today I went to my counter when it opened and got:
Gold Dusk pigment,
Soft Wash Grey pigment,
In Living Pink Eye Shadow,
 & Relaxing Eye Shadow. 

I'm just sick that the pigments are now sold out on the MAC  USA website and Gloss.com. Now how can that be so soon?


----------



## Pascal (May 4, 2006)

I'm on my way to get the quad from Nordstrom's...


----------



## d_flawless (May 4, 2006)

it's not all sundressing, but whatevr...
c-thru
coppertime
softwash grey pigment
loose powder in NC-30 (yea, i'm not a 20 anymore!)
beige-ing shadestick (i'm converting slowly from CCBs and paints)
classic cream liquidlast (btw, ALL of the colors are freaking beautiful!)
aqualine l/l

i didn't see pink cabana l/s, which was also in mind, but maybe i'll go back and pick it up...tres cher is sexy, and i wasn't really impressed with the eyeshadows...the neutrals are really nice though, they just reminded me of stuff from the perm. line i already own


----------



## Classic Beauty (May 4, 2006)

Could someone do a bateau swatch pretty please!?


----------



## Ms. Z (May 4, 2006)

*Sundressing, Y & Kei & a little Ornamentalism Haul*

I was so excited for this line to be released but upon viewing the line, I was not in love w/anything. At Macy's on 34th Street they didn't get the e/s Bateau, so that is the only item I did not get to see. I like the Summerwear quad from the photos posted, but am almost sure I won’t wear it, so I didn’t get that either.

I called MAC and ordered 
Y L/S
Glamoursun L/G 
Tassle L/S 
e/s Bateau

I hope that I like them, I hate buying w/o viewing/testing the product.

I'll post photos (on this same thread) when I get it.​


----------



## allan_willb (May 4, 2006)

I'm so sad....Kona's counter is lame when it comes to launches.They didn't get in ANYTHING.No liner,sundressing or try-on-packs.Another thing I called our only mac store in the state of hawaii in alamoana and they said they got it all BUT since they had the preview party last night they sold out of gold dusk pigment.(the one I wanted)Oh yea and I just checked the us mac site again and there already sold out of BOTH pigments!Dang....I think it's about time for mac to start producing more products for their lines.But it looks like I'm outta luck for this launch.I'm just have to wait, who knows maybe a whole month for my counter to get anything in.


----------



## SMMY (May 4, 2006)

So stoked. I added a Y & Kei Lookbox to my Sundressing haul.


----------



## Wattage (May 4, 2006)

I only ended up getting Relaxing e/s. I might go back for the darker of the 2 beauty powders but I will wait for some reviews. I am so not liking frost lipsticks right now or glasses. Plus I feel like I have too many lipglasses - at least more than I can reasonably use!

I passed on the pigs for now - Softwash Grey isn't really me but I must admit the Gold Dust is beautiful!


----------



## Ada (May 4, 2006)

I got my online order today:

Relaxing e/s
Summer Neutral e/s
Y & Kei lookbox (love!!!)
& a postcard (the boob one)!

I'm definitely wanting a bunch of the liquidlast liners, but I did a tally of what i want from all the summer collections-- and these guys are going to have to wait until fall, I think.


----------



## dstroyedangel (May 4, 2006)

So far... nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! but that will probably change  tomorrow, im gonna check it out
Im thinkin bout getting
relaxing e/s
pink cabana l/s
apres sol l/s
softwash grey piggie
--- and maybe a beauty powder, I'ma try everything to make sure I like it before I leave


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 4, 2006)

I don't even think I can buy anything from Sundressing,  which is a huge downer.  like, it's just  mac-buzzkill.  By the time I get ANY money at all, i think everything is probably gonna be sold out for good.


----------



## caroni99 (May 4, 2006)

I really liked this collection. I got:

Glamoursun l/g
Tres Cher! l/g
Languish l/g (which is actually my fav of the lipglasses *surprise*)
Sundressing l/s (also love)
Summer Neutral e/s


----------



## mjacqueline (May 4, 2006)

I bought

Gold Dusk
Softwash Grey (the pigments are so nice)
Apres Sol l/s


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (May 4, 2006)

I bought:
Relaxing e/s
Summer Neutral e/s
Shell Pearl beauty powder
Gold Dusk pigment
Softwash Grey pigment
......and not from Sundressing, Goldmine e/s

I think I may go back for Li Living Pink e/s because it really was beautiful and I thought it was similar to expensive pink but its sooo different.  Its also the one that they had alot of so Wendy ( my fave girl) told me that I could probably hold off if I needed to.  It really is a beautiful line.


----------



## ashleigh (May 5, 2006)

just pink cabana and glamoursun.. bateau was the only other thing that really caught my eye and i'm fairly sure i have a REALLY similar colour on a revlon quad i got a long time ago


----------



## samila18 (May 5, 2006)

Pink Cabana l/s
Glamoursun l/g
Summer Neutral e/s
Shell Pearl beauty powder

and I wanted the pigments SO bad but the MA forgot to get them when I gave her the list (I was at an event and one of the other MAs put some colors on my eyes and gave me a list.. it was so hectic) so I have to go back and get those.. I hope they're not all sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm shocked that they're gone on the website already.. =T


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 5, 2006)

Here's my haulage:
Pink Cabana l/s (B2M)
Coppertime l/s (B2M)
Glamoursun l/g
Tres Cher! l/g
Summer Neutral e/s
In Living Pink e/s
Relaxing e/s
Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
Gold Dusk Pigment
Softwash Grey Pigment

Plus, from See Thru Colour, I got:
See Thru Cheek Colour in Subtle Hint
See Thru Lip Colour in Rose de Sheer
Lipgelee in Valentine's

I love the Sundressing collection! I got way more than I had planned to get. Ahh, satisfied (for now at least)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2006)

I was not impressed at all by this collection!
I did get 
Fountainbleu and Languish l/g
The rest of the collection was just bleh to me.


----------



## MizMac (May 5, 2006)

I was having a bad day so I did some retail therapy.  I will be having a worse day when the hubby see's my checkcard balance!!  Our store (Nordie's) did get our Sundressing shipment!!  So I had to share my love with 2 stores in the mall.

Dillards
Fountainblue shadow
Softwash Grey Piggie
Gold Dusk Piggie
Sundressing l/s

Nordie's
2 Summerwear quads
Pointblack liner
Aqualine liner
Fuschia-ism liner
Blue Herizon liner
Peacocked glitterpencil

Graits
In Living Pink shadow
Coco Bar liner
Auto Orange liner
PowerPlum liner
Greenplay liner
Languish lipglass
Sunsparked Pearl b/p

Now i have to stop the madness!!


----------



## beautenoir (May 5, 2006)

I bought:

fountain blue e/s
in living pink e/s
relaxed e/s
bateau e/s
tres cher l/g
glamoursun l/g
shell pearl beauty powder
pink cabana l/s
sundressing l/s
coppertime l/s
softwash grey pigment

gratis:

languish l/g
summer neutral e/s
apres sol l/s
sunsparked pearl beauty powder
gold dusk pigment
coco Bar liquidlast
auto Orange liquidlast
powerPlum liquidlast
greenplay liquidlast


----------



## trishee03 (May 5, 2006)

Apres Sol l/s
Gold Dusk pigment


----------



## mspixieears (May 5, 2006)

I like the look of the Sundressing collection, this is what I ordered:

Bateau, Fountainbleu & In Living Pink e/s
Apres Sol, Pink Cabana & Coppering l/s (even though like wattage am trying to avoid frost l/s)
Tres Cher & Glamoursun l/g - think I'd like Languish too but didn't order it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coco Bar liquidlast liner (will get a few others later)

No pigments because I'm a klutz/lacking in skills when it comes to those! I don't mind though, keeps my MAC hauls cheaper...


----------



## 2_pink (May 5, 2006)

Ohmigoodness, i went crazy *lol* For some reason i didnt think it was going to be that much, i was a little shocked actually. I got...

Relaxing e/s
Summer Neutral e/s
In Living Pink e/s
Bateau e/s
Fountainbleu e/s
Sunsparked Pearl b/p
Gold Dusk pigment
Softwash Grey pigment(i didnt think i would like this,but it surprised me)
Tres Cher l/g
Glamoursun l/g (love)
C-thru l/g (im returning, i think my lips are too pigmented for it)
Sundressing l/s (love)
Apres Sol l/s (love)
Point Black liquidlast
Coco Bar liquidlast

I asked for Pink Cabana l/s, but i guess she forgot. And i knew there was another l/s i didnt see...Coppertime. I'll wait and see if i like it.


----------



## LuvBeMac (May 5, 2006)

Summer Neutral e/s
Fountainbleu e/s
Pink Cabana l/s
Shell Sparkel Beauty Powder
Softwash Grey Pigment
Gold Dusk Pigment
Glamoursun l/g
Tres Cher! l/g


----------



## dollbabybex (May 5, 2006)

only got summer neutral e/s
shell pearl beauty powder
and that dark tan stuff mousse
(i cant even think of the proper name right im in work now but i love it)

I didnt want to go crazy but just wait til lure and bait, im gonna go CRAZY!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 5, 2006)

I ended up with Relaxing e/s and Tres Cher l/g, but just ordered In Living Pink and Summer Neutral e/s as well. I hope I'll like them. I was really disappointed in how Pink Cabana and Glamoursun looked on me. Not sure why but I guess they didn't work with my skin tone...they sure sounded like they would. Anyway, I also got Dress Khaki liquidlast liner and I LOVE the color on my green eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now all I have to do is learn how to use liquid liner properly, lol.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 5, 2006)

Nothing yet... Went This past Tues and Sundressing hasnt made it there, The girl told me it will be in Thursday.  So i went back yesterday and it still wasnt there!  Im going to smart this time and call to see if its in before i drive down there again for the 3rd time this week.

although both days i bought some stuff.

Tues Haul:
 FACE: Golden Bronze Loose Powder
 BLUSH: Fleur Powder
PIG: Pink Mauved
F/L: Non-Conformist

Thurs Haul
Face:Studio Fix Fx SPF
Brows: Spiked
E/S: Coppering


My list for Sundressing:

E/S: Summer Neutral
        Fountainbleu
Pig:Softwash Grey
L/P: Tanarama
L/G: C thru
Beauty Powder-Shell Pearl
NON_ Sundressing:
Pro Lash 
187 Brush
Strobe Cream


----------



## User34 (May 5, 2006)

got the two pigs. and bateu e/s


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 5, 2006)

I love the liquidlast! OMG,.. I am soo in love! 

I got:

Shell Beauty Powder
Gold Dusk Pig
Sample Softwash Grey
Coppertime l/s (Back2Mac)
In living pink e/s
Aqualine
Blue Herizon
Greenplay
Auto Orange
Point Black
Pop Iris 
Fuschia-ism
Classic Cream


----------



## cloverette (May 5, 2006)

i *just* got:

- pink cabana l/s
- glamoursun l/g
- gold dusk pigment
- summer neutral e/s

my list was longer than this, but the other things weren't what i imagined them to be.


----------



## KJam (May 5, 2006)

Fountainbleu Eye Shadow    
Relaxing Eye Shadow    
In Living Pink Eye Shadow    
Summer Neutral Eye Shadow    
Softwash Grey Pigment  
Gold Dusk Pigment


----------



## shygirl (May 5, 2006)

I bought:

In Living Pink Eye Shadow
Relaxing Eye Shadow
Bateau Eye Shadow
Dress Khaki

-Maybe it was the look that the MA did on my eyes but the In Living Pink & Relaxing shadows looked really frosty on me. Not sure if I really liked the shadows. Maybe it was applied too heavily.


----------



## Quiana (May 5, 2006)

I bought ABSOLUTELY nothing from the Sundressing line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went there with such high hopes and when I got there EVERYTHING looked so flat to me....even the pigs. The softwash grey was not what I expected AT ALL and the gold dusk was bleh IMO.

I actually came out with contrast e/s, steamy e/s, deep truth e/s and tanarama l/s.

I am going to the freestanding store after work for inspiration---maybe I was having an off day yesterday but I was really disappointed.....


----------



## princess (May 5, 2006)

Tres Cher lipglass! The other stuff didn't really appeal to me.


----------



## libra14 (May 5, 2006)

I love the soft neutrals of sundressing. I bought
In Living Pink
Summer Neutral
Softwash Grey
Gold Dusk sample (My MA is fabulous as this was a full sample jar!)
Dress Khaki liquidlast (definetly getting more of these)
and finally....SFF in NW15. I needed this!
I am really happy with everything this time. My first real haul since Lingerie and I love all the colors on me. Especially Summer Neutral with Dress Khaki. Pale girls with green eyes will fall in love!


----------



## kradge79 (May 5, 2006)

I got:

Bateau e/s
Summer Neutral e/s
Pink Cabana l/s
Glamoursun l/g


----------



## Tonitra (May 5, 2006)

I bought:
In Living Pink e/s.
Gold Dusk pigment.
SunSparked Pearl beauty powder.
Greenplay liquidlast liner.

I'm very happy with everything, although a little apprehensive about how application with the liquidlast will be. I think it might take awhile to get the hang of.


----------



## midnightlouise (May 5, 2006)

Today at the store I got...

In Living Pink, Summerneutral, & Relaxing e/s, both pigments, Tres Cher l/g, Apres Sol l/s, and Auto Orange & Dress Khaki l/l liners.  I also got  Peacocked softsparkle eye pencil that I've been on the fence about since Sweetie Cake came out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And a few minutes ago I ordered the Y & Kei l/s & l/g from Mac.com! Yay me lol!


----------



## obbreb (May 6, 2006)

MAC l/s Pink Cabana (love this already!)
MAC l/g Tres Cher
MAC e/s Summer Neutral
MAC  Liquidlast liner in Fuchsia-ism
MAC pigment in Gold Dusk
MAC pigment in Softwash Grey


----------



## petalpusher (May 6, 2006)

Pink Cabana l/s
Coppertime l/s
Sundressing l/s
Tanarama l/s
C-Thru l/g
Glamoursun l/g
Bateau e/s
Gold Dusk pigment

...and I'm probably going to get the Softwash Grey pigment tomorrow.


----------



## lovejam (May 7, 2006)

Well, not "so far," because I did all my Sundressing buying in one go. I got all the e/s (I didn't have any similar colors, so I was okay with getting them all), Gold Dusk pigment, and I B2M'ed Apres Sol. Such a great lipstick!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 8, 2006)

I got both of the beauty powders

Glamoursun l/g


----------



## alysia (May 8, 2006)

What I've got So Far: Pink Cabana l/s
What I'm getting: Samples of both pigs, Tres Cher, Glamoursun, Relaxing, Bateau, Summer Neutral, Living Pink, and Shell Pearl


----------



## beckasings (May 8, 2006)

I've got: Summer Neutral e/s, Summerwear quad (love this!), Softwash Grey pigment, Shell Pearl beauty powder, Sundressing l/s, Tres Cher! l/g.

I still want: Gold Dusk pigment.

I'm debating on: Glamoursun l/g, Pink Cabana l/s, In Living Pink e/s.


----------



## alysia (May 8, 2006)

Beckasings Pink Cabana is LOVE.


----------



## Larissa (May 8, 2006)

I got:

- relaxing e/s
- summer neutral e/s
- in living pink e/s
- glamoursun l/g
- shell pearl beauty powder
- sunsparked beauty powder


----------



## MissMarley (May 9, 2006)

I got half jars of both pigments (waiting on them), Apres Sol and Pink Cabana lipsticks (waiting on them), and am debating Summer Neutral eyeshadow...


----------



## Luxurious (May 9, 2006)

very nice...


----------

